# Egress through Intervening Spaces



## eyan50495 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi, 

I have a commercial kitchen (F-1) in a basement. The kitchen appears to satisfy the exit remoteness, CPET and required # of exits. However I am a bit confused on NYS IBC 1016.2.2

This small office within the kitchen (for the kitchen managers) is an accessory to the kitchen (<10% of the kitchen area) but the office's exit through a higher hazard space. I originally had them put a door out of the office for emergencies (seems like good practice anyway) but they wanted to get another desk in there.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 9, 2020)

The office is for the chef and food service managers to order food and do related paperwork.  They will probably be in the kitchen while food is being prepared anyway.  I'd consider it part of the kitchen and not a separate use.


----------



## steveray (Dec 9, 2020)

I would agree....


----------



## JPohling (Dec 9, 2020)

agreed


----------



## cda (Dec 9, 2020)

eyan50495 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a commercial kitchen (F-1) in a basement. The kitchen appears to satisfy the exit remoteness, CPET and required # of exits. However I am a bit confused on NYS IBC 1016.2.2
> 
> ...






Ok what number revision is this???


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 9, 2020)

steveray said:


> I would agree....


Accessory use to the primary function area. Area closer to the exit is available if concerned about travel distance, not a basement, and sprinklered?


----------



## cda (Dec 9, 2020)

eyan50495 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a commercial kitchen (F-1) in a basement. The kitchen appears to satisfy the exit remoteness, CPET and required # of exits. However I am a bit confused on NYS IBC 1016.2.2
> 
> ...








Can you post this wording::::


NYS IBC 1016.2.2


----------



## eyan50495 (Dec 9, 2020)

cda said:


> Can you post this wording::::
> 
> 
> NYS IBC 1016.2.2



Yes - see here:

*1016.2 Egress Through Intervening Spaces*

Egress through intervening spaces shall comply with this section.

_Exit access _through an enclosed elevator lobby is permitted. Access to not less than one of the required _exits _shall be provided without travel through the enclosed elevator lobbies required by Section 3006. Where the path of exit access travel passes through an enclosed elevator lobby, the level of protection required for the enclosed elevator lobby is not required to be extended to the _exit _unless direct access to an _exit _is required by other sections of this code.
Egress from a room or space shall not pass through adjoining or intervening rooms or areas, except where such adjoining rooms or areas and the area served are accessory to one or the other, are not a Group H occupancy and provide a discernible path of egress travel to an _exit_.
Exception: _Means of egress _are not prohibited through adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces in a Group H, S or F occupancy where the adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces are the same or a lesser hazard occupancy group.
An _exit access _shall not pass through a room that can be locked to prevent egress.
_Means of egress _from _dwelling units _or sleeping areas shall not lead through other sleeping areas, toilet rooms or bathrooms.
Egress shall not pass through kitchens, storage rooms, closets or spaces used for similar purposes.

Exceptions:

_Means of egress _are not prohibited through a kitchen area serving adjoining rooms constituting part of the same _dwelling unit _or _sleeping unit._
_Means of egress _are not prohibited through stockrooms in Group M occupancies where all of the following are met:
The stock is of the same hazard classification as that found in the main retail area.
Not more than 50 percent of the _exit access _is through the stockroom.
The stockroom is not subject to locking from the egress side.
There is a demarcated, minimum 44-inch-wide (1118 mm) _aisle _defined by full- or partial-height fixed walls or similar construction that will maintain the required width and lead directly from the retail area to the _exit _without obstructions.


----------



## eyan50495 (Dec 9, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Accessory use to the primary function area. Area closer to the exit is available if concerned about travel distance, not a basement, and sprinklered?


Yes - I would back up and say that the entire building is a single tenant. The basement is storage and this commercial kitchen for the store above. This kitchen is about 3500 SF of the 10,200 SF basement.

Building is fully sprinklered. This kitchen (F-1) to be separate from the remaining storage (S-2) by a 1 hour rated wall/doors.


----------



## cda (Dec 9, 2020)

eyan50495 said:


> Yes - I would back up and say that the entire building is a single tenant. The basement is storage and this commercial kitchen for the store above. This kitchen is about 3500 SF of the 10,200 SF basement.
> 
> Building is fully sprinklered. This kitchen (F-1) to be separate from the remaining storage (S-2) by a 1 hour rated wall/doors.




you are asking about this

.2:   ?? 

2. Egress from a room or space shall not pass through adjoining or intervening rooms or areas, except where such adjoining rooms or areas and the area served are accessory to one or the other, are not a Group Hoccupancy and provide a discernible path of egress travel to an _exit_.
Exception: _Means of egress _are not prohibited through adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces in a Group H, S or F occupancy where the adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces are the same or a lesser hazard occupancy group.


----------



## eyan50495 (Dec 9, 2020)

cda said:


> you are asking about this
> 
> .2:   ??
> 
> ...


Yes - it's the last part that confuses me. It is an accessory based on size however it will pass from a low hazard (office) to higher hazard (comm. kitchen).


----------



## cda (Dec 9, 2020)

eyan50495 said:


> Yes - it's the last part that confuses me. It is an accessory based on size however it will pass from a low hazard (office) to higher hazard (comm. kitchen).



Agree with above comments 

The cook/ manger works in the office and kitchen. Same hazard level/ knowledge of area.


----------



## JPohling (Dec 10, 2020)

eyan50495 said:


> Yes - it's the last part that confuses me. It is an accessory based on size however it will pass from a low hazard (office) to higher hazard (comm. kitchen).


just think if you had a scientists office in the middle of an "H" lab?  your not going to separate it as a "B"


----------



## Teeshot (Dec 10, 2020)

Perfect analogy JP.


----------



## instantmessenger (Jan 13, 2021)

I just wanted to add that 2020 NYS Code considers this to be the same occupancy. In either case the person in the chef’s office is usually most knowledgeable about the kitchen functions. If done the same thing in other jurisdictions.


----------



## instantmessenger (Jan 13, 2021)

instantmessenger said:


> I just wanted to add that 2020 NYS Code considers this to be the same occupancy. In either case the person in the chef’s office is usually most knowledgeable about the kitchen functions. If done the same thing in other jurisdictions.


“I’ve” done, sorry autocorrect typo.


----------

